# World Series of Fighting 3: Burkman vs Fitch



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

World Series of Fighting 3: Fitch vs. Burkman










Date: June 14, 2013

Location: Las Vegas, Nevada

Venue: Hard Rock Hotel & Casino

Broadcast: NBC Sports Network



> MAIN CARD (NBC Sports Network, 11 p.m. ET)
> 
> Josh Burkman vs. Jon Fitch
> Steve Carl vs. Tyson Steele
> ...





> World Series of Fighting continues to fill out the card for its next show, WSOF 3 next month in Las Vegas.
> 
> Chris Gruetzemacher (11-1) will meet Jerrod Sanders (11-1) in a featherweight bout, while Carson Beebe (13-2) takes on Joe Murphy (6-0) at bantamweight. WSOF officials on Wednesday announced the new fight pairings. All four fighters will be making their WSOF debuts.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/05/wsof-3-adds-gruetzemacher-sanders-beebe-murphy-to-prelims


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so it continues.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Wooooooow. Who saw that coming? Looks like UFC was right in letting Fitch go.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

That was crazy! Maia couldn't do that in 3 rounds and Burkman literally ran through him!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Why has Fitch tried to stand recently? Every time he's done it he's been dropped. It's sad watching this, Jon needs to hang it up.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad Burkman didn't go until the ref stopped him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Changing of the guard.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Fitch noo my heart keeps breaking.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Ahahahahha, that made my night.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

To Josh Burkman?? 

Now either Josh Burkman has drastically improved or Jon Fitch is getting Drastically worse. By looking at their record id say both of those statements run true. I mean the guy managed to beat Gerald Harris not too long ago but lost 4 out of 5 in the UFC starting with his loss to Karo. 

Mike Swick beat Josh Burkman
Josh Burkman beat Jon Fitch
Does this mean Mike Swick is better then Fitch now.?? MMA Math ftw.


Dana White is probably laughing right now.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Why has Fitch tried to stand recently? Every time he's done it he's been dropped. It's sad watching this, Jon needs to hang it up.


Fitch has stood toe to toe with tons of worthy opponents and not been rocked. Not until the Hendricks fight that shit started going south, and to be fair int his fight he got rocked on the first exchange, ....sucks to be john fitch... but awesome to see a resurgence like this!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

was really gutted for Fitch after that, the choke was quick and he was too stunned to defend it...what can you do? Still love the guy, he'll be back better than before, dude just rushed in too quick, got caught, got choked...life goes on.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Now either Josh Burkman has drastically improved or Jon Fitch is getting Drastically worse. By looking at their record id say both of those statements run true. I mean the guy managed to beat Gerald Harris not too long ago but lost 4 out of 5 in the UFC starting with his loss to Karo.



Last time he was in the UFC was 5 years ago though, i think he has improved for sure. His cardio is way better, or he is just calmer because nervous energy gasses you out after than anything. 

His striking looked good here and against Simpson, it would be interesting to see him return now.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So it looks like Burkman will get the title shot for the inaugural welterweight title.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Didn't Fitch once say it was impossible to choke him out?

Words always come back to haunt people.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

This version of Burkman is scary.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sometimes time away can lead to this.


----------

